# British trained Osteopath seeking other Osteopaths in the area



## markpowell (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr Mark Powell BSc (Hons) Ost, is looking to meet other Osteopaths in the Kitchener and Guelph area in Ontario. I am new to area and would be interested to meet other Osteopaths in the area and discuss the challenges faced by Osteopaths.

Mark honours degree in Osteopathy from College of Osteopaths in London, a diploma in sports massage & injuries rehabilitation and an APNT in sports massage. Mark is a member of the British Osteopathy association and the General Osteopathic Council of Great Britain as well as the Ontario Association of Osteopathic and Manual practitioners.


----------

